# Plankton



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Introduced plankton into my fishes diet today. I've never seen him so greedily eat up his meal. The lfs recommended frozen plankton for growth to suppliment the fishes diet. So far I'm blown away how much he likes it. Anyone feed plankton to their fish as well? And on the same topic, whats the best diet from your experience to maximize growth rates?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

A wide variety diet with proper tank conditions and water changes IMO will increase growth rate.. thats cool btw .. never heard of feeding 'plankton'


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Central said:


> Introduced plankton into my fishes diet today. I've never seen him so greedily eat up his meal. The lfs recommended frozen plankton for growth to suppliment the fishes diet. So far I'm blown away how much he likes it. Anyone feed plankton to their fish as well? And on the same topic, whats the best diet from your experience to maximize growth rates?


No i never heard of people feeding their fish plankton but im sure its healthy and will help with color..But plankton is tiny how big are your fish?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the plankton i feed is frozen in cubes. very tiny indeed when i thaw it. when i add it very slowly it sink in a mass and the fish usually eats it in one gulp. and the coloration from it is an obvious improvement


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Central said:


> the plankton i feed is frozen in cubes. very tiny indeed when i thaw it. when i add it very slowly it sink in a mass and the fish usually eats it in one gulp. and the coloration from it is an obvious improvement


Thats sounds good, actually im gonna start feeding my oscar this sometime for some variety..if it can grow a whale its gotta have nutrients..peace


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im gonna try this on my pygo and sanch..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i actually decided to go with it after much discussion with a fellow hobbyist at the store. he told me he tried using it on some of his cichlids and the color and growth rates took off.

one, its very inexpensive. and two, its very nutritious with no negatives. its a super food in my opinion. i dont use it daily. maybe 2-3 times a week at most. but its hands down the most desired food i use.


----------

